

500px goes after Flickr users - Deepta
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/12/26/500px-goes-after-flickr-users-offers-one-day-premium-upgrade-for-the-same-price-as-flickr-pro/

======
whyenot
The fact that some photo sharing site is having a one day special, to me,
isn't really hacker news material.

------
fotoblur
An ad written as an article, brilliant. However, shame on TNW once again. Both
TNW and TechCrunch, can only talk about 500px in the same sentence as Flickr.
Where does 500px publicly state they are going after Flickr members? This kind
of PR is becoming embarrassing for 500px.

[http://www.lanceramoth.com/blog/2011/12/how-startups-use-
pro...](http://www.lanceramoth.com/blog/2011/12/how-startups-use-propaganda)

